# Annamaet Glycocharge



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I just got back from a 6 day pheasant / sharptail grouse hunt in SD. I had ordered a bucket of glycocharge after reading several articles on glycogen supplementation. 

I have to say the stuff works. I hunted Boomer for 6 days with only one short day (about an hour and a half). He was able to hunt hard the whole time. We were hunting mostly public land so we didn't get any quick limits. I wasn't able to spend as training time with him before the trip as I would've liked (took a test for my engineer's license) so I was a little concerned going in. 

My buddy said he really noticed a difference in his performance over last year. Boomer is a 100 lb Chessie so he really isn't built for all day upland work, which really impressed all the more about this stuff. 

It was $33 for 40 doses so not cheap but I really don't see a need for it on a daily basis.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Where did you purchase this product?


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Lion Country

www.lcsupply.com

Probably should've put that in the original post.


----------

